# Petit souci, urgent



## ninoud (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis decoratrice pour mes clients j ai acheté une apple tv pour transferer leur code sur une tv ainsi que airparrot, quand je mets en place sur un vieux pc ça fonctionne et quand je le fais depuis leur nouveau pc pas d'image à l'écran l'apple tv me demande le code sans souci et après pas d'image........

Pourriez vous m'aider car je suis vraiment très ennuyée, je sais qu'il s'agit d'une aide sur pc et je n'y connais rien je tourne sur mac depuis trop longtemps

Merci de votre aide, bonne soirée


----------

